# 1992 HB Pickup-Fan Belt



## ButchM1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi...I'm new to this forum and a novice at car repair. My fanbelt broke on my 1992 Pickup (2wd 4cyl). The truck has been in a slight front-end collision and right now I have the bumper, grille, AC condensor, radiator, and fan removed. I purchased a new belt and have it on, but how do I tighten the belt? Thanks everyone!


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Depends on which belt. You have three belts if you have the AC option. We'll call them Belt A B and C.

Belt (A) controls the Power Steering.
Belt (B) controls the AC Compressor. 
Belt (C) controls the Alternator and Water Pump.

Now those are labeled if you're going from front to back. seeing that you're talking about the fan belt, I'll assume it be belt (C) which is adjusted with the alternator. The top bolt is loosened then tightened when the correct tension is acquired. 

Just in case this isn't too helpful, Here's http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k525/sccopple/Helping stuff/?action=view&current=BeltDiagram.jpg picture of the Belt Diagram and it gives you the tension adjustment points. I hope this helps!


----------



## ButchM1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you 4X4...I have the belt tighten now. The diagram was great! My truck is funny that it doesn't have power steering, but it does have A/C. Therefore, I have belts "B" and "C". Actually, I don't have A/C now, as my condensor in front of the radiator was damaged in the accident and I can't afford to replace it right now.


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

You're very welcome! I'm always glad to be able to help anyone. Don't feel bad. Mine didn't come with AC lol. It was factory deleted. Very basic, All manual. No frills or excitement. I like it best that way, less can go wrong with! I only have Belts (A) and (C).


----------

